# Maleficent



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







From The Mary Sue

At least that's how I think the movie is called
Yes, that is angelina jolie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2012)

It's being written by Paul fucking Dini...fucking awesome

Jolie doesn't look half bad either


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't wait for fish face to ham it up.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't even know what a "Maleficent" is. Elaborate, Hammerban.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I don't even know what a "Maleficent" is. Elaborate, Hammerban.



She's the villain from Sleeping Beauty. this movie is supposed to be told from her perspective apparently


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh shit, that's actually a pretty sweet twist.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2012)

It's Wicked for Sleeping Beauty

It's my uttermost favorite Genre


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

-lol- You said utter.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2012)

I will cu-oh. Hah. Yes I did


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think this is a good idea.  But that is a decent look for Maleficent.  I expected worse.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope the movie does justice to the character. she's the greatest Disney villain


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll keep an open mind for this movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 19, 2012)

The idea sounds good, whatever they manage to actually do somethig interesting with it is another thing, i don't have much high hopes honestly.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

The two Snow Whites have gotten me tired of these reinvented fairy tales. I'll keep an eye open though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2012)

good thing I didn't spend a dime on any snow white this year


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, tbh, I only saw the ending of Mirror Mirror. Which was pretty fun.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The two Snow Whites have gotten me tired of these reinvented fairy tales. I'll keep an eye open though.



Eh thisn't going to be like those. as this is going for the Wicked approach instead of making it a cheese fest like Mirror Mirror or making it just Darker and edgier like Huntsman


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

I haven't seen Wicked (I want to), but that does make it better.


----------



## Z (Jun 19, 2012)

ane said:


> she's the greatest Disney villain



Judge Claude Frollo


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2012)

Did you know that there's a revisionist edition of Cinderella, and of the Lord of the Rings

In the latter, the orcs are a nation of persecuted industrialist trying to survive the endless onslaught of the religious magical zealots of the elves and the bigoted humans


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2012)

Frollo sings about helfire

Maleficent actually brought it


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2012)

...



Touch?.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 19, 2012)

written by Paul Dini? :amazed

>Batman TAS
>JLU
>Batman/Zatanna comics
>Ultimate Spiderman


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2012)

This looks more interesting than Mirror Mirror and Lumberjack Thor the movie.

Any news who will be playing Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2012)

I think Snow White and the Huntsman looks badass. Why do so many people hate it?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 19, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Eh thisn't going to be like those. as this is going for the Wicked approach instead of making it a cheese fest like Mirror Mirror or making it just Darker and edgier like Huntsman



I like different points of view to stories



Stunna said:


> I haven't seen Wicked (I want to), but that does make it better.



the musical is okay but a bit too childish, too happy ending in my oppinion. the books are darker and more interesting



Banhammer said:


> Did you know that there's a revisionist edition of Cinderella, and of the Lord of the Rings
> 
> In the latter, the orcs are a nation of persecuted industrialist trying to survive the endless onslaught of the religious magical zealots of the elves and the bigoted humans



oh, great, I like these orcs



Banhammer said:


> Frollo sings about helfire
> 
> Maleficent actually brought it



and she can become a dragon


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2012)

Maleficent is my baby


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 21, 2012)

Man, Angelina Jolie looks hot.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 21, 2012)

Her age is starting to show, pretty well.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 21, 2012)

she looks like a corpse


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

I actually cant wait for this one tbh, because Maleficient in _Sleeping Beauty_ was pretty amazing :WOW


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2012)

any teasers?


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

Muk said:


> any teasers?



There isn't one as far as I know.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh man, another movie like Mirror Mirror? Or is this along the lines of Wicked? 

I happen to love the Maleficent of Disney's Sleeping Beauty. I don't know if I even want to see this one...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> Oh man, another movie like Mirror Mirror? Or is this along the lines of Wicked?
> 
> I happen to love the Maleficent of Disney's Sleeping Beauty. I don't know if I even want to see this one...



Did you not even glance at the thread before posting?


----------



## Spock (Jun 23, 2012)

Hot, I want.



Z said:


> Judge Claude Frollo



Seconded. 

There should be a remake of Norte Dame which actually sticks to the book and keeps Frollo in his original priest role instead of a judge.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2012)

This has my interest. The pics look a lot better than I was expecting, so I just hope they come up with an interesting story. Maleficent is a really fun villain. I hope they do her justice.





ane said:


> the musical is okay but a bit too childish, too happy ending in my oppinion. the books are darker and more interesting


The ending wasn't fully happy...

Elphaba and Glinda would never see each other again, Glinda thought her best friend was dead, and the people were rejoicing Elphaba's death. Nowhere near as dark as the books (which I agree are more interesting), but as a musical, Wicked is a good one.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jun 28, 2012)

Maleficent's kind of a MILF.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2012)

Maleficent holding her child in her loving arms.


----------



## Meoky59 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this, but I'm not really expecting that much if that makes any sense.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about this. It could be really good or really bad. Disney please don't screw this up. I was a huge fan of Maleficent as a kid.

Angelina Jolie does look a bit weird with the horns coming out of her head. Oh, and Elle Fanning is meant to be playing Aurora.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]704EXbJ-b5k[/YOUTUBE]

I hope this turns out well since Maleficent is one of my favorit Disney villains, but I'll see it either way just because of that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm nervous since this is basically Disney's best character.

But it looks very promising so far.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2013)

I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 18, 2013)

Angelina Jolie! 

Are her boobs ok?

:WOW


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2013)

More concerned with Elle's boobs.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2013)

Hoping to get at least 2-3 more movies out of Elle Fanning Prime.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 21, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Angelina Jolie!
> 
> Are her boobs ok?
> 
> :WOW



Sums up the thoughts of every straight man that will get dragged to this movie by their gf/wives


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2013)

She filmed this before they got cut off right?

Oh.  And I'd watch over Elle too.  She can get it.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm intrigued. Well written backstories are always a hit with me. I love seeing how an already established character gets to the point where I'm originally introduced to him/her. Is probably part of the reason why I liked X-Men FC and Star Wars Eps. 1-3 so much more than they probably actually warranted.


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 27, 2013)

First thing I said was Disney please don't screw this up.... 

But seeing as how this is one of their best characters I expect nothing less than a great film.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 1, 2013)

Good casting for Maleficent, was expecting some new comer we wouldn't know... Just keeping and open thought til I actually see the film.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 18, 2014)

Cool New Sneak Peak with generic voiceover!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLqVIntpW_g[/YOUTUBE]

Looking forward to it I guess. One of my fave Disney Villains.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 18, 2014)

It does look good. And Jolie seems like a good choice to portray Maleficent. Most likely I'll check it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2014)

Midnight Opening Night.

Disney acknowledged that Maleficent is their best character in that spot.  That makes me extremely optimistic.  It probably means that they were careful with the character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

Jolie cranking up her night elf druid powers


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 18, 2014)

"How wonderful."

Indeed.

I like what they've shown of Maleficent (the character) so far. Seems like they've got her magic right too. They're doing a nice job with the teasers and sneak peeks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2014)

I think this movie could be terrific.  I just hope Maleficent is portrayed in a good light.  I want everyone to know that she really cared about Aurora after the film is over; I think a lot of people miss that realization when they watch Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Lace (Jan 18, 2014)

to be honest it just sounds like they're trying to ride off the popularity of wicked

Edit: watched the trailer and it looks like it could be really good.Will go see


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm optimistic for Jolie, Dini, and Maleficent herself. But pushing my love for them aside...

Purely based on this new trailer I am not very impressed. I'm assuming a better trailer will be released again eventually. Acting seemed flat. And nothing really stood out for me. Nothing really 'creative shone through.

Just more of the same live action fairy tale stuff we've seen done not-so-well so recently this decade, that we're only just 4 years into.

Please don't be another Oz the Great and Powerful.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2014)

between snow white and the huntsment, wicked and Frozen, and now maleficent

I hope they stop draining the well for a while


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 20, 2014)

It is just a phase. Like it was with vampires a few years ago. Most likely it will stop eventually and be replaced with something else soon. But at least of these movies were good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2014)

god, I hope it's not like vampires
that shit took forever


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 20, 2014)

On the one hand, this looks like an attempt to cash in on the whole fairy tale/Wicked craze by humanizing Maleficent, arguably the greatest Disney villain (she's _the_ bitch in the animated canon). On the other hand, Paul Dini is involved. I heard there was supposedly a draft of the screenplay leaked?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2014)

New trailer.  Not enough Elle Fanning in this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pgmFAOgm5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 27, 2014)

Lana Del GOAT


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> New trailer.  Not enough Elle Fanning in this one.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pgmFAOgm5E[/YOUTUBE]



The creepy rendition Once Upon a Dream was a nice touch. Much better teailer than the last one with the voice over.

Still hasn't done away with my concerns for this movie though, since the potential is there for it to be terrible (someone mentioned another "Oz the Great and Powerful").


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 27, 2014)

MUCH better trailer! This trailer looks amazing. Very cinematic, eerie, and magical? I'm really impressed.

In comparison, the other trailer was crappy to be honest.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 27, 2014)

Not a huge Sleeping Beauty fan but this looks interesting. Maleficient was a great villain.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2014)

Sleeping Beauty's one of my favorite Disney films. I'm not saying I'm all in, but that teaser's got my attention. 

And I wasn't a big fan of Del Ray's rendition of "Once Upon a Dream" when I first heard it... but man has it grown on me.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm trying to see what's she's holding (I think it's her staff).
Anyway, I like the poster. It captures Maleficent's elegance.

Dem cheekbones.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 10, 2014)

it's the staff


I have to say, I think the Biolante twist is horrible, but turning maleficent into a druid isn't as bad as it sounds, at least in theory


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 11, 2014)

Maleficent is my favorite Disney villain, so I definitely shall see this film, but I worry that it shall not do justice to her character in this new interpretation. Gregory Maguire's alternate interpretation of the Wicked Witch of the West in _Wicked_ was excellent, but I do not want to see the "mistress of all evil" given a more sympathetic side to her character. Her name is a combination of the words "magnificent" and "malevolent" and she cursed a newborn infant out of pure spite; making her anything less than pure evil would ruin her character, in my mind.

Also, I looked up Angelina Jolie's height, and learned that she is only 5'7" tall. Maleficent is not only the tallest female character in _Sleeping Beauty,_ but possibly the tallest character of all in that film. How can Jolie play her when her natural height is less than that of her character? Will the special effects artists use some trick of the camera to make her appear taller? I do hope so, since Maleficent's height was one of the factors that gave her such a strong and commanding presence.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 11, 2014)

gotta give it to DDJ, he might always try to de-rail a thread with shallow obfsucatingly bad remarks, but at least he isn't going "b-but you guys, what do you think it will look like now that jolie has a pair of fake HEELS"?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 11, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> gotta give it to DDJ, he might always try to de-rail a thread with shallow obfsucatingly bad remarks, but at least he isn't going "b-but you guys, what do you think it will look like now that jolie has a pair of fake HEELS"?



First, I was not attempting to derail the thread, so why would you think that I was? Second, how are my remarks "shallow" or "obsfucatingly bad?" Third, I have not seen you insult anyone else in this manner, so why are you specifically attacking me?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 12, 2014)

I am a seismograph, that is all


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 16, 2014)

I just hope they wont give her a sob story. Recently movies with highly featured villains have all tried to go with some sad justification to give some character "depth".
Part of Maleficents appeal was the joy she got from doing bad things and hopefully they wont try to put their interpretation on her.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 17, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I just hope they wont give her a sob story. Recently movies with highly featured villains have all tried to go with some sad justification to give some character "depth".
> Part of Maleficents appeal was the joy she got from doing bad things and hopefully they wont try to put their interpretation on her.



Yes, I agree with this; it is possible to give depth to an evil character without making them sympathetic, as happened with Palpatine in the _Star Wars_ prequel trilogy or Johan Liebert in the manga series _Monster._

I wonder if Maleficent shall transform into her dragon form in this film? I would like to see that, but only if the filmmakers can give such a transformation the same awesome and utterly terrifying quality that her transformation has in _Sleeping Beauty;_ that was one of the most frightening (and yet one of my most favorite) scenes that I saw in a film as a child, and it still remains one of my favorite scenes to this day.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 17, 2014)

The dragon will definitely be in there.
Like there was a time where you couldn't escape from the nazis or zombies, this is the time of dragons.
 They are everywhere now.
The only question is whether  they will do the scene justice, After Smaug they have some big shoes to fill


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]37MnHkl4dcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 17, 2014)

^I don't like the sound of that. The talk about her wings being stolen from her and the music tone, screams sob story to me.
I really hope its just her trolling princess Aurora. 

Talking about how she was misunderstood, while flashbacking to her magnificent evil deeds would be awsome. 
The alternative on the other hand.


----------



## Forcer (Mar 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-XO4XiRop0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2014)

I know that Maleficent is the title character of this film, but the trailers and promotional material are showing her far too liberally, in my mind. There needs to be some level of suspense and anticipation for a film of such magnitude as this one.

That newest trailer was impressive, but I still worry that the story writers are making Maleficent a sympathetic or tragic character, so I do hope that they can find a plausible and acceptable way to write her as being completely evil while still mufti-faceted as a character.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 20, 2014)

How is it making her sympathetic? I got a very huge "I'm faking this sob story, I'm really an evil bitch" vibe from that trailer.


----------



## Forcer (Mar 20, 2014)

Ya i had the same vibe from it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2014)

So how does the movie look so far, been thinking about it.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 21, 2014)

The one thing that caught me off-guard in the trailer was Maleficent's curse. "She will fall into a death-like sleep!"

It wasn't a sleeping curse, it was a death curse that got relegated into a sleeping curse by the good fairy.

Otherwise, yeah, it seems like Maleficent is manipulating Aurora while being evil in the background.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2014)

Stunna is a fucking moron!  The trailer gives the entire film away.  And he still can't figure it out.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2014)

Blatant baiting.


----------



## teddy (Mar 21, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> The one thing that caught me off-guard in the trailer was Maleficent's curse. *"She will fall into a death-like sleep!*"
> 
> It wasn't a sleeping curse, it was a death curse that got relegated into a sleeping curse by the good fairy.
> 
> Otherwise, yeah, it seems like Maleficent is manipulating Aurora while being evil in the background.



Hmmm? she says actually "sleep-like death" in the trailor though . otherwise yeah, i'm getting a huge bitch in sheep's clothing vibe out of it though



don't see where this take on her being sympathetic is coming from


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 22, 2014)

? said:


> Hmmm? she says actually "sleep-like death" in the trailor though . otherwise yeah, i'm getting a huge bitch in sheep's clothing vibe out of it though
> 
> 
> 
> don't see where this take on her being sympathetic is coming from



Ah, indeed she does. The wording still throws me off a bit though. It doesn't have the same impact as the original, where Maleficent specifically says that Aurora will die.

As for the sympathetic part, there is a chance of that happening based on the film description, which mentions her being betrayed and seeking revenge.



But I don't get that from the trailers though, where she is clearly enjoying cursing an infant and seems to be manipulative.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2014)

I think it is pretty clear that it is all an act.


----------



## Forcer (Mar 22, 2014)

''betrayal (...) turns her pure heart to stone'' i hope thats a description mistake


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 23, 2014)

The most recent trailer revealed that this film shall be rated only PG, while I was expecting it to have a PG-13 rating. Will that rating hinder the film by preventing it from being too dark or intense? Of course, the first Indiana Jones film and all the _Star Wars_ film except for _Revenge of the Sith_ have been rated PG, and numerous previous Disney films were rated only G or PG, but all those films had dark and intense moments, so perhaps a PG rating shall not hinder this film too much, either. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2014)

iamaseismograph ?_?


----------



## Deimos (May 28, 2014)

Saw this today. I liked it, it was pretty good. I don't remember having been thrilled about it when I watched the trailer so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 29, 2014)

She had the sob story people didn't want though lol

But personally I enjoyed it very much


----------



## tari101190 (May 29, 2014)

I was really disappointed.

Catered to kids far too much.

Production designer turned first time director and it shows. It was visually great, but the acting and story feel flat. All which should have been rectified by the director.

Really didn't like Maleficent's story herself. She wasn't the malevolent and magnificent villain that I loved from sleeping beauty (and Kingdom Hearts).

There were no 'characters' in this film. Just shallow cartoonish caricatures. Even Jolie's performance wasn't impressive for me. But she look spectacular obviously.

And everything looked cool, but it didn't seem grand enough for me. It seemed more like a play, than a film. Establishing shots are not enough.

I really want to hear what Paul Dini has to say about the film. Hopefully he'll be interviewed on FMoB or something soon.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2014)

Horrible horrible movie... actually it wasn't even a proper movie about a witch, it was a movie about Angelina. More than 80% of the movie was basically close ups of her face. And the story... well I really didn't believe they can ruin it this much, not only did they made her a hero but she actually went as far as raising the little girl... Not gonna spoil what else she did but damn Maleficent should be nominated for a Nobel prize after this


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2014)

The bad reviews are actually exciting me to see it tonight.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The bad reviews are actually exciting me to see it tonight.



Well it had great visuals and a lot of fantasy creatures as well as a dragon (well sort of)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2014)

How do you have a Maleficent movie and only "sort of" have a dragon?

...

This really _must_ be a bad movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How do you have a Maleficent movie and only "sort of" have a dragon?
> 
> ...
> 
> This really _must_ be a bad movie.



Well if I explain I'll have to spoil you.... and I really prefer you see it yourself  Especially the movie's idea of true love and the prince


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw this film today (I was working on both this past Saturday and Sunday, so I could not see it on those days), and I enjoyed it. I was initially displeased about how it reinterpreted Maleficent as a sympathetic character, but I feel that this film did an excellent (or at least adequate) job of retelling the story and giving depth to Maleficent as a character (although I must wonder how a character with a name that is a combination of the words "malevolent" and "magnificent" could not be a villain, similar to characters with names such as "Sinestro" and "Victor von Doom"). More surprising, and interesting, than the new portrayal of Maleficent was that of Steffan, who, in this film, was a conniving and power-hungry person who betrayed Maleficent to suit his own desires and later became obsessed with killing her, to the point that he did not even display affection toward his daughter when she returned to him. That was certainly a bold move by the Disney company.

This movie finally answered the long-standing question about Maleficent's horns: were they actually a part of her body, or where they merely an ornamental headdress? The answer is the former. I do wonder why the names of the three fairies and Prince Phillip's father were changed: did the story writers find them to be too weird or humorous for this more serious story?

On the subject of the three fairies, while I found their playful bickering to be somewhat humorous, I was displeased with how they initially were utterly incompetent with raising Aurora, even if it made sense for them to be inexperienced in matters of raising children. I also wonder: why did the fairies not change Aurora's name, to protect her from Maleficent (not that doing would have protected her, since Maleficent knew their location the entire time).

For me, the most interesting aspect of the story was Maleficent's relationship with Aurora, and how she acted as a "fairy godmother" to the princess, which is a reversal of the situation from the original Disney film, since that film is one of the few Disney animated films in which the main protagonist and main antagonist never directly interact with each other.

I was pleased with now Aurora's character was expanded from the original film, but displeased with how Prince Phillip's role was reduced in comparison. When Phillip's kiss failed to awaken Aurora, I was expecting Diaval to kiss her, since he has been watching her for many years, and likely had developed a strong affection for her, so I was surprised when it was Maleficent herself who broke the curse upon Aurora, undoing what she had done earlier in the film.

I was expecting that Maleficent would die a tragic and heroic death to defeat Steffan, but I suppose that her surviving did give the film a happy ending, for which the Disney company is well-known, and most audiences prefer such endings, as well.

I was disappointed that it was not Maleficent herself who transformed into the dragon, and also that the dragon had only a brief and minor role in the story, but, since this film is not the same as the earlier film that inspired it, I should not expect it to be identical in every way.

Overall, I am not certain that I would call this film a masterpiece, but it still was very enjoyable to see at least once. It reminded of _Oz: the Great and Powerful,_ and earlier film by the Disney company that reinterpreted a classic tale and gave a new portrayal of a famous villainous character. I still wonder why the Disney company even made this film in the first place, but I am glad that I saw it.


----------



## Jirou (Jun 5, 2014)

Just saw the movie a couple of hours ago with my bestfriend, and I have to admit that I pretty enjoyed it. I really liked the plot & Ellie Fanning's gorgeous.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL, not only did she get a sob story but she even raised Aurora.
There is reinterpreting a character and there is making up a new one with the same name.
Plus they made the fairies retarded.

It was a terrible movie with a good design.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> LOL, not only did she get a sob story but she even raised Aurora.
> There is reinterpreting a character and there is making up a new one with the same name.
> Plus they made the fairies retarded.
> 
> It was a terrible movie with a good design.



Not what you would expect from a character named Maleficent, right?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 8, 2014)

Watching this movie, I couldn't help but be reminded of these two.



But really, so much for the Mistress of AAALL Evil, huh. 

More like the Mistress of Gentle and Very Moderate Revenge. 

At the end of the movie, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when she was fighting against king whatever is his name, I was like "Pfff, right. She wouldn't hurt a fly, he's gonna be okay."




On a different note, did anyone else find it weird that her name was Maleficent from the beginning? who the hell would name a cute little girl "Maleficent"?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 8, 2014)

*first time coming in konoha theatre*

5/10 movie.

I thought it would be interesting to see the villain's perspective for once, then the story was 'meeeeeeeeeh' all throughout the film.  

Like a few parts here and there but overall it was a disappointment.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 8, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Not what you would expect from a character named Maleficent, right?



Definitely not.




Luiz said:


> On a different note, did anyone else find it weird that her name was Maleficent from the beginning? who the hell would name a cute little girl "Maleficent"?



A bad parent. 
You can't even say something about prophetic abilities, since this story makes her good now.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, it was dumb that Maleficent's name was Maleficent while she was a good fairy -- especially in light of all the other names they changed for no reason. But we can't have the kids getting confused by not calling the main character by her titular name for 30 minutes.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 9, 2014)

i dont understand the negative reviews, movie was fucking great


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2014)

^The movie has mixed reception, not negative. Unless you're specifically referring to the negative side.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2014)

Flaws aside, there's one thing this movie and Frozen got right.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A family's love is a much stronger bond than romantic love.

The latter can be fragile and fickle. Heck, some couples break up simply because they're bored of each other.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2014)

For most of the film, I thought that the narrator was Maleficent herself, so I was surprised that it actually was revealed to be Aurora at the end of the film: was anyone else surprised by that?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2014)

I saw the movie

I was a sucker for it, would have made these major changes:

1) Would have made it more about the wings and the meaning of it. They are the driving conflict of this movie, and they don't get enough plot time

2) I would have made more out of Duravil and his character, regarding his conflicts with maleficent and more specifically, his relationships towards his changes

3) I would have foreshadowed the reason behind a spining wheel in specific and used it more along the movie.
That piece is major iconography of the original tale, and none too subtle feministic metaphor, that got saddly relegued

4) I would have killed Duvalis in the battle, probably sacrificing himself or his shape of a man/crow to save Maleficent

5) I would have done away with some silly king elements, like the banging of shields, and done the rousing of the smithies differently.

9) I would have upped the drama that led to the kings death, and would have even have let him live, mad



There were things that I loved about this movie however.

1) Angelia Jolie gives a master class in acting. Maleficent goes through confident, victorious, vulnerable, powerful, shocked, hurt, skeptic, desperate, motherly, bitter, gleefull, angry, triumphant, curious and ecstatic all in one movie, and it's all done with master level of subtlety, fluidity depth and control, that are unparalleled on any other Fantasy lead ever.

That moment when she wakes up wingless, or Aurora's christening, are 11/10 

2) I liked that her curse his wicked, bad, and no "misunderstood and it was actually all for your own good" bullshit.
She even tries to take it back, but she can't, it was done.

3) I *loved* the Iron Thorns

4) I liked that the three fairies were complete imbeciles and comparable morons, because it felt so much logical.

5) I liked that Maleficent watched over aurora growing up, and how she did, and that it really complimented a character as a non-imbecile who can't find a princess hiding in her own woods, being raised by three dingleberries, and it felt like the only genuine way you could reach to her character after what stefan did.
Particularly considering how aruroa represented the final shattering of their love.

6) I absolutely loved how this movie looked. Particularly the way people floated, the way characters touched CGI tree people, and the way maleficent floated in the air above the clouds

7) It breaks my heart that Frozen beat Maleficent to the punch in the ending, because that would have pushed this movie up into the historic changes, as the codifier in the shift.

8) Hell, I love how it kicked Philip to the curb, and then made Stefan the villan, both rather obviously large characters from the original movie, but any impact they have on the plot is completely stupid and undeserved, and comes more from the fact that they have designated roles, than the product of their own narrative


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2014)

Overall, a 4 stars movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2014)

I can't decide which deserved to be the first Disney film to subvert "true love's kiss" this way more. Frozen was a better movie, but Maleficent's premise loaned itself to it more.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2014)

Basically, yes.


I also really enjoyed the call back in the final battle.

Maleficent saves Diaval from a net, and in the  end, he pays back the favor


----------



## Violence (Jun 26, 2014)

Not bad the movie...is much better than Frozen


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2014)

this movie should be the canon origin of maleficent now  KH2 started it and it just loaned itself to having the main baddie not be bad


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

I like to view more of an "alternate timeline" sort of deal


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

Maleficent was bad in KH2.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

She was Badass, that much is true


But she does sacrifice herself at the last chapter to stall for time while the heroes save the multiverse if I remember correctly

it was mostly motivated by self interest


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorta. She doesn't sacrifice herself; she and Pete stay behind to hold off the horde of Heartless from taking over the Castle That Never Was, only because she wanted to claim the castle for herself.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

inb Kingdom Heartmans from the the view point of Maleficent


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

It does make me wonder if these reimagined Disney stories (Maleficent, Burton's Alice, upcoming Cinderella) will get their own worlds in Kingdom Hearts some day. I wouldn't put it past the series to integrate the concept of alternate dimensions.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know about that, maybe, maybe not, but villanous team up us seem like an obvious proogression


Sora or Riku doing a heart combo with Hades or maybe Darth Vader


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't follow. You mean heroes teaming up with villains like Hades being a party member in Olympus Coliseum?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Straight up "common enemy" trope


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

Seeing as how there's supposed to be an entire new possibly trilogy of games, I wouldn't be surprised to see them dabble into such a mechanic at some point--if only in a side game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sorta. She doesn't sacrifice herself; she and Pete stay behind to hold off the horde of Heartless from taking over the Castle That Never Was, only because she wanted to claim the castle for herself.




Even the slightest hinting of not being cliche stereotypically evil of classic good vs evil tropes, even if the claim is in her self interest eventually started the spark which lead her down to being a good guy. Its just like every other anime or manga ever existing except with disney

Its just the byproduct of living in the modern age and having people actually start to question shit, and its propping up in all of disney's newer films including the newer cinderella sequels. "Why is this person a "bad guy", were they always that way? Why does the princess always have to be useless? Why does the price always have to save her? Why does love always have to be between a man and a woman? Do things always turn out fine in stories?"  

Its simple common sense sure, but disney for a long time was like the church, so seeing it is surreal


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even the slightest hinting of not being cliche stereotypically evil of classic good vs evil tropes, even if the claim is in her self interest eventually started the spark which lead her down to being a good guy. Its just like every other anime or manga ever existing except with disney


Classic-Maleficent is not the same character as Jolie-Maleficent. I'd bet a fortune that the former will never convert to good. She's the mistress of evil--full stop. Her gesture was not one of mercy or affection at all--it was purely uniting to stop a bigger foe that was a threat to herself.



> Its just the byproduct of living in the modern age and having people actually start to question shit, and its propping up in all of disney's newer films including the newer cinderella sequels. "Why is this person a "bad guy", were they always that way? Why does the princess always have to be useless? Why does the price always have to save her? Why does love always have to be between a man and a woman? Do things always turn out fine in stories?"


Just because we live in a world where classic tropes are more prone to be subverted and deconstructed doesn't mean it will inevitably happen to everything. Classic-Maleficent has no motive to her maliciousness; she is (self-proclaimed, mind you) evil because evil and darkness is what brings her joy. To subjugate others so as to exalt herself.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

with maleficent, i wasn't referring to that incarnation, but rather that idea leading to the conception of the reimagining this film presents


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

oh...



m'bad


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Actually, as a rape revenge angle, where the faeries are bumbling morons, and Stefan a mad despot, works logically much better than the original tale.

It's just that they twisted and disnifyed the reversion to a point where it's more like an alternate timeline where we're discussing two completely diffrent maleficents, than  a single, missunderstood tragic hero


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't see how that logically works any better (or worse) than the Classic.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

The classical alienates the role of the titular character into being a feckless damsel and a rather thin metaphor for a virginity, and sexual abstinence, while the "hero" of the story Philip, has the most important role, yet is peripheral at best.
One would be better off  relying on the godmothers as the main characters of the story lines, but truth is, they don't really have an arc of their own other than facilitating with overwhelming ease the actions of the pawns around them.

Maleficent is a glorious stylish villain, but objectively, she is pissed off she was offended and everything from there is a nut up for her to defend her rep as a bad mother fucker.


The story twists it around. The "rape/virginity" metaphor is now Maleficent's, and that metaphor drives the conflict of the movie rather being the product of its own glorification.

She's still just as powerful and frightening, but she also has limits that can be exploited by danger and circumstance, rather than merit of one's own designation

Peripheral philip is still just as peripheral as before, but now he gets a proportional role to go with it, the fae which were an almighty plot device, are now extension of the antagonist's folly, without ever sacrificing the message that caring for your wards is a charming and endearing bond


In sleeping beauty, there wasn't a whole of dimensions to any of the characters. there were abstract archetypes, doing a ritual, at best.
In Maleficent, the story lives


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

You might argue that the new version is better, but I don't find it any more or less _logical_ than the original. Just different.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Somethings needed work.

Diaval, for example, needed much of it, as did the imagery of a Spinning Wheel, and the consequences to Stefan's madness to everyone else around him, but other than that, it was a really good movie


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You might argue that the new version is better, but I don't find it any more or less _logical_ than the original. Just different.



It's more logical because sex as a motivation works better than sex as a climax and a goal, and the characters make more sense because it connects the causality between circumstances and actions better than the original ever did.

The motivation behind every deciding action in Sleaping Beauty is "because xe simply wanted to"

Why did Maleficent throw a grand slam at the opening?
Because she felt like it
Why did the other faeries fight her curse and adopted Aurora?
Because they felt like it
Why does Filip go through so much for Aurora
Because he simply felt like it
And why could he tryumph so much where all else failed
Because he just gosh darn wanted it so hard

Now ask the same questions in the movie:

Because she was mad with pain, anger and grief

Because they felt compeled to move against Maleficent's new militant inclinations, and they were so dumb blowing 16 years of their lives into raising some baby seemed like a good idea

Filip barely knows enough of what is going around him to constitute going through anything


And on top of that, adds far more significant layers of narrative to the story


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> It's more logical because sex as a motivation works better than sex as a climax and a goal, and the characters make more sense because it connects the causality between circumstances and actions better than the original ever did.


That's arguable. Not an argument I'd have (especially since I don't particularly care at all about Sleeping Beauty as a sexual allegory), but one nontheless.  



> The motivation behind every deciding action in Sleaping Beauty is "because xe simply wanted to"
> 
> Why did Maleficent throw a grand slam at the opening?
> Because she felt like it
> ...


Okay, I see. But the events and motivations that transpire in the original are logical within its own context. The villain does what the villain does because she is such and is evil. The good guys do what they do because they are such. It's an extremely simple narrative (some may say to a fault), but it's not like that's why anyone regards the film so highly in the first place. It's because of the presentation, the score, the art, and animation. All of which are reasons why I prefer it 100x over 'Maleficent', personally.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

in the original, how could aurora wake up from her sleep by being kissed from a guy she barely didn't even know?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

True love's kiss. Duh. 

She knew him well. They met once upon a dream.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

uhhh...is that the case...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

in the original tale, she wakes up by giving birth to a dude that boinked her in her sleep or something like that


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

I think it was that Philip (or whatever the original prince's name was) raped her unconscious body, Aurora got pregnant, eventually gave birth, and she woke up when the infant sucked on her finger trying to get milk, incidentally removing the spindle from her finger.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

man, every fairy tail is fucked up beyond belief man. How did these things ever turns into the basis for children's stories


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Because they were fucked up.


Fairy Tales were safe, constructive ways to make children of the time scared the fuck witless and do as they were taught


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2014)

how does getting raped by some guy while in a coma teach anyone ANYTHING!?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Made sense back then I guess.

Gurls shouldn't be messing about with boys until they are married in which children will bring them their greatest joy and purpose, maybe


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2014)

Also, mess about with strange pricks, and you will knock yourself the fuck out and die


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 4, 2014)

Finally saw this yesterday.

I understand the mixed reception to it. I have a similar response. Overall though, I actually enjoyed it a lot.

The visuals were creative and stunning. Angelina Jolie was phenomenal. I seriously felt it when she woke up and discovered the theft of her wings. And the scene where she curses Aurora was dark and tense. 

Originally, I noticed the curse was changed in the trailer from death to eternal sleep, and disliked it. But now that I know why, I loved it. It was poetic justice.

The narration was overdone though. For example, it wasn't needed for when Maleficent raised the forest of thorns to protect the Moors.They missed an opportunity for another dramatic scene by glazing over it with narration.

Sp overall, it wasn't what I expected. But I enjoyed it as the re-imagining that it was. Truly different from "the Mistress of all Evil" though.





Banhammer said:


> 7) It breaks my heart that Frozen beat Maleficent to the punch in the ending, because that would have pushed this movie up into the historic changes, as the codifier in the shift.





Stunna said:


> I can't decide which deserved to be the first Disney film to subvert "true love's kiss" this way more. Frozen was a better movie, but Maleficent's premise loaned itself to it more.


Well, Once Upon a Time beat both movies and did it first.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2014)

That's not a Disney property. 




Is it?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That's not a Disney property.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, ABC is owned by Disney. Where do you think the show got the permission to use Disney characters? Even ones as new as Elsa? 

And you claim to be a Disney fan.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2014)

I forgot Elsa was in the show. 

And I claim to be a huge buff when it comes to the Disney canon. Everything else I'm not quite as well versed in.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2014)

No one counts Once....


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2014)

Maleficent is the only non-superhero film to cross 600 million dollars. I wasn't sure it was going to do well, but it's showing a lot of staying power despite its competition.


Banhammer said:


> No one counts Once....


I can't blame anyone for that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2014)

Live-Action Disney universe confirmed?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought they said Disney had a whole series of Villain perspective movies planned


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2014)

If so, I'm unaware.

So is Cinderella definitely supposed to be from Tremaine's POV? 'Cause that's not the vibe I was getting.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know. Maybe the prince's?

I'm really not getting the hook behind it. I'll be really sad if it's just a re-hash of the original story, because that only shows a lack of faith on a classic


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

> The story of "Cinderella" follows the fortunes of young Ella whose merchant father remarries following the tragic death of her mother. Keen to support her loving father, Ella welcomes her new stepmother Lady Tremaine and her daughters Anastasia and Drizella into the family home. But, when Ella's father suddenly and unexpectedly passes away, she finds herself at the mercy of a jealous and cruel new family. Finally relegated to nothing more than a servant girl covered in ashes, and spitefully renamed Cinderella since she used to work in the cinders, Ella could easily begin to lose hope. Yet, despite the cruelty inflicted upon her, Ella is determined to honor her mother's dying words and to "have courage and be kind." She will not give in to despair nor despise those who abuse her. And then there is the dashing stranger she meets in the woods. Unaware that he is really a prince, not merely an employee at the Palace, Ella finally feels she has met a kindred soul. It appears as if her fortunes may be about to change when the Palace sends out an open invitation for all maidens to attend a ball, raising Ella's hopes of once again encountering the charming "Kit." Alas, her stepmother forbids her to attend and callously rips apart her dress. But, as in all good fairy tales, help is at hand as a kindly beggar woman steps forward and, armed with a pumpkin and a few mice, changes Cinderella's life forever.



Jesus, and that's just the summary


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 7, 2014)

Movie's plot:


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think the Rape metaphor was that subtle...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2014)

There was a rape metaphor in that Cinderella summary?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 8, 2014)

In before Tremaine only wanted to teach her good values, but was misunderstood all along.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2014)

All those cinders were actuall activated carbon, designed to save her from a life of father abuse induced poisoning


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 11, 2014)

yo, when sleeping beauty started drooling over black nuts, i fucking lost it...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

let's hope Jolie has the sense to turn this down


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2015)

They don't need Jolie.  Elle Fanning is the key.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 16, 2015)

The movie was Angelina Jolie. Without her, it won't be successful. And yeah, I don't think she should do it either.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2015)

Dreamer.  Come on man.  That's fucking moronic.  Aurora carried that film.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2015)

I would watch a maleficent sequel, if it got serious reviews


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 16, 2015)

Come on, that movie was 100% on Jolie. While Fanning was good, doubt she would have been able to carry that film without Jolie.

I don't know. Can't really think of a way to continue the story.


----------



## Super Vegeta (Jun 29, 2015)

I liked the movie actually.
It had a few nice twists NOT typical for Disney style.
Though I was kinda disappointed that the one to wake HER up WASN'T the... ehem... raven, lol.
Seriously, THAT would've been quite a TWIST, no?
Like, he secretly fell in love with the girl over those years of taking care of her, lol.
Though it being Mal, wasn't much worse either - it WAS one of those NICE twists I mentioned above.
Instantly reminded me of Tarabas, if anyone gets the hint, lol.


----------

